# How do you sort things on iBooks?



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

When I do an author search on iBooks, and it brings up that author's titles, how the heck to I sort them by bestselling/alphabetical etc? I couldn't find anywhere on the screen that I would touch to bring up a filter (I don't own an iPad).

Thanks.

Willem Thomas


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump for knowledge!


Willem Thomas


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Willem--

I've moved this to our iPad/iPhone/etc forum where I think you've got a better chance of an answer.

I'm a little confused, though....when you say you couldn't find anything on the screen that you would touch to bring up a filter, what device are you using if you don't own an iPad? 

Betsy


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Willem--
> 
> I've moved this to our iPad/iPhone/etc forum where I think you've got a better chance of an answer.
> 
> ...


I've been using a display iPad at an Apple store to peruse the iBooks selection. When I bring up an author, I can scroll screens if there is more than one page of titles, but I can't find any way to sort them by bestselling etc. Is there a way?

Thanks in advance.

Willem Thomas


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe there is...I don't use iBooks much but I just browsed in the store, and I couldn't find a way to do it.

Betsy


----------

